# thinking move to slabcity



## thunderson5 (Aug 22, 2009)

bote told me about slabcity have looked it up and think its pretty cool,wanted to hear from anyone else who might have lived there or spent some time there,do you think a middle aged stoner would fit in pretty good there,i have steady monthly income so groceries and stuff wouldnt be a problem.but i dont get a whole lot and need some suggestions on how to get my camper up there that wont cost me to much.am in new mexico.have sent the slabcity sight an email but have got no response yet.thanks thunder


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 22, 2009)

you should come out to the StP gathering in slab city in october. at least then you could get a feel for it. theres a thread about it in the events section.


----------



## connerR (Aug 22, 2009)

I only spent a few days out there. If you don't mind the desert, Slab City wouldn't be too bad. The people (at least those that we met) were all very nice. They didn't seem to far off of the people that were in "Into The Wild". We even met people who were in that movie! 

I agree with Matt, though, come out to the StP Gathering and check it out for yourself.


----------



## Angela (Aug 23, 2009)

I think you'd fit in just fine there, I sure wouldn't recommend it for year round livin' though. Way too hot in the summer even if you like the desert. There are some folks that live there year round but I've never figured out how they can stand it. It makes a fairly nice winter home though. That slab city website is only run by a small portion of it's residents and most of the ones it represents are seasonal occupants who are probably gone right now and you may never hear from them so I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for a response to that e-mail.


----------



## bote (May 28, 2010)

oh man, describing yourself as a middle-aged stoner almost guarantees you would fit in there. Angela's totally right, the summer's are pretty much unbearable and most people leave, but by October it starts to liven up, just roll over to the Oasis club, pay your 20 bucks membership dues and you will be right in there, good food, good people, craziness and middle-aged stoners abound. Good luck


----------



## ridegnu (May 28, 2010)

yeah, IMO, anyone fits in at the Slabs, its hard to stick out. If you are comfertable with living in the desert, you'll be stoked. You are somewhere in the middle of nowwhere, the town is tiny, grovery store, bar (i think?), Library, Bus Stop. As for the slabs you''ve got, Salvation Mtn, Library, Kitchen, Oasis Club<(this may be the swingers club, but if not, theirs that too!), Welfare Skate Park, Icy Cold River, Hot Hot Springs, entertainment is limited, so make sure you bring a little extra.

I think you should got for it man, I would love to live there. The only downsides being the lack of "stuff" and the abundance of trash. The only other thing I can think of would be any weird commune politlical issues with moving in. I stayed for a while, and everybody was super friendly, but I can imagine the voices! lol.


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 3, 2010)

what pay 20 bones?
I mean thats not bad if its a one time thing or something, I'm thinking I'm gonna be out there for hte remainder of hte winter as i don't wanna try to ascend the northwest in december but my main concern will be people pirating my shit wile I'm in the city gathering goods and wondering if its a much easy to hitch in and out as I imagine it should be . . .


----------



## agony (Dec 8, 2010)

went to stp gathering & had good time...slab city is good for almost any stoner that enjoys the desert environment


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 16, 2010)

make friends first, they will watch your shit, and people tend to not fuck around too much there, as its likely to get shot if you do.
I guess if you are somwhere on the fringe, and goind away for days, it wouldnt be good, but running into town shouldnt be much of a problem.
and the 20 bones is worth it, as after that you are part of the "social club" and can get rum and cokes for 50 cents or a dollar, and other cheap drink that will save your drunk lazy ass from having to walk into town.


----------



## joelstitch (Dec 17, 2010)

Is a good place in the winter. Theres an extremely hot hot spring, a library, and some wingnuts.


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 22, 2010)

hmm . . . 
so 20 legs and im in the "social club"
watch my shitand stuff . . . think i can handle this, thanx


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 22, 2010)

a short ways out of the slabs is also this old shit processing tank where a burnt out hippy named moth lives (twas actually a banner on the top of stp the other day, has a tire geodesic dome on top, built by "bote" ) . he will give you a burnt out hippy welcome, and probably show you around a bit, introduce you to the locals. Tell him cardboard says hi, and that he owes me some money for the morphine I dropped on him last time. also tell him "fuck apples".
I hope he spent it on more drugs.


----------



## weegee (Feb 17, 2011)

Out of curiosity - how do people from the slab interact with the guy from salvation mt (leonard, i think was his name?)


----------



## katbastard (Feb 26, 2011)

@weegee every one loves and respect leonard, even folks who do not beleave what he does, but i saw him last new years and he is getting up there in age and starting to slip. 
i have been going to the slabs since the 2005 digihitch hitch hiker gathering, lived there one and off, one of my kids was made there one lonely desert night in my old r.v. I love that place and see my self dieing there, hopefully not of a heat stroke.


----------



## Venatus (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah i think ill go there too, seems like a nice place to start. and im used to the desert, love the rain but the cold can get annoying.


----------

